# what is this algae and what should i do about it?



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

edit: (forgot tank specs)
lighting: 40 watts of daylight CFL
ferts: aqueon macro and micros(soon to be dry fert macros and micros)
Co2: DIY soon to be setup
substrate: dirt with sand cap
tank size: 10 gallons
light: on for 10-11 hours
will the Co2 get rid of it?


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

They seem to be Green Spot Algae to me. Here is the link for all algae, why and how to get rid off them:

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

trying adding more Phosphate to see if it comes back again.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya looks like green spot algae, phosphate should get rid of it. It did in my tank.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

where do i get phosphate from?


----------



## AlyeskaGirl (Oct 6, 2011)

It also enjoys plenty of light. You have a lot of light and I'd reduce it to 8 hours a day.

Some other causes are:
*Slacking on Water Changes. Fresh water is very important to maintaining a healthy tank
*Inadequate Fertilization, or ferts not balanced correctly with lighting and CO2 supplementation
*Phosphates completely depleted

I have had some GSA recently and I have raised my light up higher with an 8 hour photo period and do 40% weekly water change. I do EI dosing which includes KH2PO4 (Mono Potassium Phosphate) it's a dry fertilizer and it has seized. You can get it at greenleafaquariums.com.

Best of luck.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

will the maro and micro dry fert package from greenleafaquariums give me phosphates? ill go down to 8, add Co2, and get the macros and micros. that should fix it right? i have some kind of really long hairy looking green algae too.


----------



## AlyeskaGirl (Oct 6, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> will the maro and micro dry fert package from greenleafaquariums give me phosphates? ill go down to 8, add Co2, and get the macros and micros. that should fix it right? i have some kind of really long hairy looking green algae too.


It's all about getting the right balance with light, fertz and co2. Doing weekly water changes are important and pruning. You do have a lot of light, raising it up might be a good idea if possible. 

Yes, it dose, that is the package I have. You dose the micros and macros on opposite days. I have a 55g and dose 1/8 tsp 2x a week for starters. It doesn't take much.

I put two great articles for you to read. They are interesting. 

http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/

http://www.aquariumslife.com/featured/hair-algae-control/


----------

